# New Revolution Linear Base Receiver & USB Programmer



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Good day - I have put my notes on two new Revolution products, the new Linear Super Base Receiver and USB Programmer on my web page here:
http://trainelectronics.com/RevoElectronics/LinearBase-USB/
The Linear Base Station is designed to provide non-pulsed, linear DC to our trains. The USB Programmer allows us to update software and sound files on the Revolution devices.
Please let me know if you have any questions.
dave


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave, you state not to use the usb updater on older transmitters and receivers.

My understanding is that you can use the usb on transmitters that have the rubber buttons, not the plastic buttons.

My other understanding is that the sound-equipped receivers are all identical and you can load any unit, old or new.

Can you amplify/correct, and/or update your site?

Greg


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg - The unit that I "bricked" had plastic buttons - it was an Aritso unit with version 3 of the software on it - after going through the programming process (which went as documented) it would no longer turn on at all - strange
Crest may have shipped newer transmitters that would program but I don't know that for sure.
I haven't tried any updates on my older sound receivers and will not do so till they say it will not kill the sound.
dave


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, Navin told me that all transmitters are fine EXCEPT the plastic button ones, most of them were "beta" units. Seems you have confirmed that the plastic button ones are NG for updating.

On the receivers, supposedly all of the sound ones are the same.

Since you already killed a transmitter, why not try one receiver? ha ha, just joking... 

I would think that Navin could resurrect your old transmitter.

Greg


----------



## M.Hope (6 mo ago)

Hi Dave, Are you still on this board? I was thinking about the revolution system seems to be the one that doesn't break the bank with switch control. How do you rate them now days or should I consider something else? Will be running 3 locos and 15 switches


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I suggest you email him, he posted his email.


----------

